# Blakkstone Hexx... Meet the new guy!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We would like to introduce Wayne Marshall as the new Singer/Frontman for Blakkstone Hexx.
Wayne is from Moosomin Saskatchewan. Wayne was fortunate enough to have a Music Teacher for a neighbor while growing up on the Farm. He would travel 2 hrs into Regina to take vocal lessons then go to the Paddock to see local bands... some of which became famous.
Wayne moved to Calgary in his early 20's and began playing in the local music Scene as a Singer/Bassist/Guitarist with keyboard skills.
Some of Wayne's influences are Robin Zander, Steve Perry and Bon Scott.
Past projects include Jolt, Deception, Hard Rock Kid and Johnny Sideburn.

"I feel rejuvenated vocally and I'm happy and thankful to be part of Blakkstone Hexx"

Pictured left to right... Les Talent - Drums Backing Vocals, Sandy Vaseline - Bass Backing Vocals, Wayne Marshall - Lead Vocals Rhythm Guitar, Lemmy Hangslong - Lead Guitars Backing Vocals


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome!


----------

